# Eumenia Radial Arm Saw for Sale



## dave261266 (11 Jan 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I have a Eumenia Radial Arm Saw for sale. The model number is M50L/600. 

From looking about the net I'm thinking somewhere in the region of £250 + delivery is reasonable. Leeside tools sold the same model in September for £280 and if anything their one is not in as good shape as he one I have. 

It has been used about half a dozen times in the last 6 years as I was never really comfortable with it. 

The saw comes with a stand + wobble blade for dados. 

Any questions please let me know. 

Picture below.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mike Wingate (11 Jan 2010)

An excellent tool. I have an earlier model with the wooden fence, The fence can still rotate with a casting under the wood table. I made my own stand. £250, a bargain.


----------



## Dibs-h (11 Jan 2010)

Does it have an induction motor and are spares available?

Also what's the max cut?


----------



## Mike.C (11 Jan 2010)

Dibs-h":3cpriqxw said:


> Does it have an induction motor and are spares available?
> 
> Also what's the max cut?



Dibs it is the M50L/600 so the maximum cut is 600mm (hence the 600). They also did a M50L/300 which cut to a max of 300mm.

Eumenia do not build the saw anymore but they still make washing machines (don't laugh they are bloody good saws) so you maybe able to give them a ring to see if they have any old stocks of spares. They were actually made in Austria I think, but they may have a UK office.

As well as ripping by turning the head to the side, you can also use it as an overhead router and drill press.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## menatnma (11 Jan 2010)

We at NMA Agencies used to bring these products into the UK upto about 7 years ago when the company, who did used to make washing machines, just stopped trading as the owner just wanted to retire. Spares have not been available for about 4 years now except for the odd bits and pieces I have left, mainly just a few nuts and bolts, wobble discs, or "WankNutts" in Eumenian Austrian,and I think I have the odd router / drilling attachment left which used to sell for about £180. and I cleared them out for about £50. By the look of the photo of the machine it looks in good condition still with the Festool made mitre fence, and original table top and would be a steal at the price being asked. These really were good machines and we sold about 300 a year of them back in the late 1990's but no more. Spares are scarce so work on the fact that NO spares are available and you can make your mind up buying these machines.
Any more wanted help you can reach me at NMA Agencies 01484 400488
or [email protected].
Hope this helps.


----------



## jimi43 (12 Jan 2010)

> "WankNutts" in Eumenian Austrian



That made me laugh out loud!!

Thanks Richard...you made my night!

Jim

PS lovely saw by the way!

You pay that much for a fence these days!


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jan 2010)

So he's actually selling a Festool with saw attachment?


----------



## Mike Wingate (12 Jan 2010)

Buy everything that is going. I have both the 300 and 600mm arms, the chuck and wobble attachment and the router arm. The router attachment is really useful.


----------



## cambournepete (12 Jan 2010)

It is tempting, and I am near Cambridge, but I've already got a Festool TS55 and MFT...
Please buy it someone and save me from myself !


----------



## Froggy (12 Jan 2010)

I'm looking for a RAS at the moment and noticed a 300 for sale on eBay. I'd love to buy it but live in France now and rarely bob back to the UK now and delivery charges make it too expensive. But good luck with it.

Froggy.


----------



## peter99 (12 Jan 2010)

Dave 

pm sent

Cheers Peter


----------



## Nick Gibbs (16 Jan 2010)

I concur with what Richard from NMA said earlier: this radial arm saw has a fabulous reputation, and it's sad they aren't available any longer.

Nick


----------



## Giraffe (25 Jan 2010)

Hi Dave,
I'm just new to the forum but I'm interested in the saw. How much would you take for it and what would it cost to send to Newcastle Upon Tyne?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dave261266 (25 Jan 2010)

Sorry guys, 

Meant to post last week but it's been a bit hectic. The saw has now been sold and has gone to a good home. 

Thanks for your interest.

Regards

Dave


----------

